# 29 Gallon Tall Advice



## Tland43 (Jun 8, 2016)

Hey guys,

So, I have a 29 gallon Aqueon Tall Tank with a 50 Gallon Aquaclear Filter and a 200 watt aqueon heater. My tank stays at 78.2 degrees water perameters are great. 0 ammonia or nitrites, and nitrates are in the 20ppm range. I am running Purigen then Matrix over the sponge filter. I use prime for water changes. I have caribsea eco complete substrate and am very heavily planted. 2 Anubias, 1 Anibius Nana, Water Wisteria (which is growing like crazy), an onion plant and and 3 Amazon sword. Stocking is a Silver angel (6inches max size), 6 black neon tetra, 5 nerite snail, and 4 Albino cory cats. My tank has never looked better! Any other advice on stocking? Am I fully stocked? Thanks in advance for any advice...my Wisteria can get outta control lol.


----------



## Tland43 (Jun 8, 2016)

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

My 29 Gal


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Looks very nice. I would increase your school of black neons to 10 or 12, add a couple more cories and call it done.


----------



## Tland43 (Jun 8, 2016)

jeaninel said:


> Looks very nice. I would increase your school of black neons to 10 or 12, add a couple more cories and call it done.





Thank you for the reply. Will do!


----------

